# Please pray for my wife.



## Freshwaterman

My wife recently found a lump in her breast. She went to the breast center in clear lake and they diagnosed her with breast cancer. Starting this past Tuesday she has been going through tests at MD Anderson. We have tried to be very upbeat after the initial shock of being told she had cancer. Thinking she could beat it completely with the proper care. Not concerning ourselves with the small things like losing her hair from chemo or a possible mastectomy. But the results from the tests done so far are very troubling. From a biopsy they have found that the cancer has spread to her lymph system. They have also so found on a scan that there is something on her liver that will require a biopsy to determine if it is cancerous or not. So she is facing three more days of testing next week.

The doctor told us that if the cancer has spread to the liver, her survival rate drops into single digits. The thoughts of losing my wife is unimaginable to me. But what is tearing me up, is the thought of my two young daughters losing their mother.

I have struggled with thoughts about posting this for a while now. Seeing this new forum gave me the strength to do it.


----------



## Freshwaterman

Prayers for relief and healing, message off to prayer warriors at church 
Jdub


----------



## Blue Water Ho

Prayers sent bro, I hope yall beat the hell out of that rat bastard cancer.


----------



## activescrape

*brother*

I promise to pray hard for you all. I have recieved and will gladly give.


----------



## ComeFrom?

Oh Lord!! Most Heavanly maker of earth. If it be your Will, please remove the cancer from this man's wife. He loves her and needs her throughout his remaining days. There is a need now and one that what you have promised through the love of Jesus Christ our Lord, make this woman whole again so she may live. You shall not forsaken my prayer. amen.


----------



## Hooked Up

*The good news is; It ain't over till he says so!*

Bro, I know exactly what you are going through. Try not to write God's book for him. I want to share something with you; In 1985 my wife was a successful fashion model. She too was diagnosed with breast and lymphatic cancer. She did have to endure a mastectomy and then 2 years of chemotherapy. Her fighting spirit, her faith in God and lots of prayers from others saw her through those tough times. Today she is still one of the prettiest women on this planet and best of all, healthy and happy. You and your bride are in our prayers. Tight lines, Guy


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Master,

We need you. Please be with GunNRod's wife as she faces the fear of a dreaded disease and prolonged treatments.

Lord, your word tells us that you have NOT given us a spirit of fear, but that of a sound mind. So I pray first of all that you remove all fear from GunNRod and his wife, and their whole family.

Replace their fear with the confidence that you have a plan and you are working that plan out in their lives. Increase their faith as they read or listen to your word the Bible. In the Bible we read "Faith comes by hearing, and hearing by the word of God." Through reading or listening to your word, their faith will be increased and renewed.

And Father, I ask you to wrap this lovely woman in your arms of love. Reveal yourself to her in a sweet way and show your mercy. Let your Holy Spirit cause all cancerous cells to evaporate from her body, leaving no trace. Flush out all toxins from her body. Let the annointing of your spirit completely heal her and astound her doctors.

Father, may this young woman live to minister to her girls, raising them in the nurture and admonition of the Lord. Let her remain at the side of her husband, and let them grow old together.

Lord, may all praise and worship flow to you. I pray these blessings for GunNRod, his wife, and his daughters in the blessed name of Jesus my Savior. Amen.


----------



## pelican

GnR, I can't imagine what you must be going through. Be strong, have faith and trust in the Lord. Prayer is a powerful thing. I'll keep her in mine. God bless you both.

Bob


----------



## judweiser

Prayers sent for your wife and whole family.


----------



## centexfisher

GUN-I know up close and personal what you and your wife are going through. You not only have my prayers, you have my complete support. I am PMing my phone number to you. Please-I repeat-please feel free for either you or your wife to either call me or my wife at any time of day or night that you feel you need to talk or to get some input from someone that has been there and that is in healthcare. 

My eyes are tearing up for you and for your wife-I am so sorry that ya'll have to go through this.


----------



## OUTLAW

going up


----------



## tropicalsun

My wife and I just prayed for you, your wife and girls. I will be adding you to my personal prayer groups list in the morning (my deacons pray with me each Sunday morning) and I will also be adding your family to our churches prayer list. From this moment forward you and your family will covered in prayer, by me, our church and the other fine folks on this forum. Beyond that, I have pm'd my personal contact info to you for both you and your wife. Anytime you feel a pastor might help...or just need an ear to listen...I am there.

God bless,
Tropicalsun
Pastor Rob Purdy


----------



## Teksyn

Stay strong. With God's help, she can beat this. Prayers sent.


----------



## Bay Gal

Thanks for having the courage and strength to post here, and allowing us all the opportunity to offer our prayers. 

I'm not as eloquent or articulate as some, but my sincerity is genuine. I will keep your wife, and your family in my prayers.

Please let us know if there's anything else we can do to help.


----------



## Brewgod

GnR,

The Holl family will be praying for you. If ther is ANYTHING we can do.... holler.


----------



## seawings

*Prayers:*




GUNnROD said:


> I have struggled with thoughts about posting this for a while now. Seeing this new forum gave me the strength to do it.


The power of prayer is phenomenal and the Bible is full of references to that power so you have come to a group that truly cares for it's members. 

Lord we come to you on behalf of this family and petition your healing powers be placed on this wife and mother. Lord place your healing hands on her, guide your physicians and care givers as they minister to her needs. Lord we know that coming to you in prayer is the answer, give us the patience to wait out your solutions. Lord strengthen this family with the knowledge that you are in charge and will hear their prayers.

*Mat 21:22 You will receive whatever you ask for in prayer, if you believe."*​


----------



## psalty

Thanks for the request and , it is a privilege to pray with so many believers here that God furnish you both comfort , and that *Jesus , the Great Physician* heal her. I will also include the young ladies in prayer that they will see the Lord in all of this and help Mom.
*May God bless you all!!!*


----------



## GoingCoastal

G-N-R tell her to fight it with everything she's got and you stay right there by her side. 

Its gonna be a alittle ruff for awhile (belive me I know) but you can get thru it.

If you have any questions or need someone to talk too just holler

Dave


----------



## Freshwaterman

I truly appreciate everyones prayers, kind words and support. Thank you all.


----------



## bill

More coming from me and my family.


----------



## Belt Sanders

Done. Fight with everything.
Her lymph system will go to war for her against the cancer.
Keep us informed. I will keep your wife on my prayer list and you and your kids.
Let me know if you need anything. I know more than I ever wanted to know about cancer and recovery.


----------



## Badhabit

Prayers going up, cancer is my worst enemy.... May God bless


----------



## Aggiedan

Prayers sent GnR


----------



## Freshwaterman

Prayers will be made daily and god bless.


----------



## Freshwaterman

Dear Gun,

I am a nurse and have seen much. Oncology is one of my specialties. Noone patient is alike. I have seen many miracles that happened after someone was "written-off" but they stunned even the best doctors, and nurses. I have seen even the smallest of illness turn and die unexpectedly. Take what the doctors say as educated guesses on their part. Sometimes right, sometimes wrong. I 've seen them shake their heads in disbelief over strong faith that healed the unhealable. HE that is within you, is stronger than he that is in this world.  -backlashgal


----------



## Money Man

We will be praying for your whole family!! I have been through this with my family and know the stress that it can cause.


----------



## bambinosan

My prayers are with you GR. God bless you and your wife and children.


----------



## luv2fish

Mighty God, we are praying and believing in YOUR healing powers. We are rebuking those cancer cells in the NAME of JESUS and asking for them to leave her body. We praise you and thank you for touching this whole family. We await a praise report. In Jesus precious name we pray, AMEN


GOD IS THE GREAT PHYSICIAN.

....And by HIS stripes we are healed..... Remember Calvary!!!


----------



## [email protected]

In my prayers brother!


----------



## J L Dunn

If I could just wave a wand and make the trouble go away I would...but there is no wand and 'witch doctoring' won't cut it.

However, God is not a witch doctor and if there is a magic wand he has one. 

I can't say I know how you feel because I don't. I've not endured anything in my family such as what is going on in yours. Your wife, you and your children are most certainly in my prayers. 

God bless you,

J L Dunn


----------



## LIONESS-270

I lack the words....but I will find them and send them above...Candle lit..prayers going up


----------



## Farmer Jim

G&R,

This is the first time I've been over on this board since the day Mont created it, so I hadn't seen your post earlier. Rest assured that your wife as well as you and the children will be in Goldie's and my prayers. I wish I could come up with the right words to help with the anxiety you both must be feeling, but everything I seem to think of just seems so inadequate. Trust in God and find hope in the fact that so many fine Christians from this board are asking for God's help in this.


----------



## spotted ape

*praying for your family*

I Am Going To Pray For Your Family Right Now! The Most Important Thing To Know Is That Your Wife Has A Whole Bunch Of Prayer Warriors Praying For Her . Once Again This 2 Cool Board Has Shown Gods Work And Im Am Proud To Be A Member .when People Can Ask For Prayer And Get The Response When In A Time Of Need. Awsome Awsome Awsome . I Have One Question For You ? Has Your Wife Accepted Jesus As Her Lord And Savior ? Because This Is The Most Important Thing She ,you And Your Family Will Ever Do. It Is Not About Religon Or What Church You Go To It Is About Christians Standing Together And Knowing That They Are Not Alone. We Will Always Be Able To Lean On Each Other Without Hesitation Knowing That Our Needs Will Be Prayed For. I Will Continue To Pray For Your Family And Thank You For The Opportunity To Do So . I Hope Others Will Not Be Afraid To Ask For Prayers . Thanks To Mont For This Board And Not Banishing Our Thoughts And Prayers From 2 Cool ....... Amen......spotted Ape Out.........


----------



## SurfRunner

Prayers have been sent!


----------



## TXPalerider

Prayers sent!


----------



## InfamousJ

Prayers sent. Keep the faith and a strong mind.


----------



## waterspout

Prayers Out!


----------



## allicat

i wish you, your wife, and family didnt have to go through this tough tough time. but just know that you are not alone. i too will keep you all in my prayers, along with many others here. please let us know if there is anything any of us can do.

God Bless!
trudy


----------



## drumbeat

The price of cancer and all disease has been payed for at the cross . By his stripes we
are healed . He is the same God yesterday , today and forever . If God be for us ; who
can be against . The enemy comes but to steal kill and destroy , but I ( jesus ) came 
that you might have life and life more abundantlyl . We will help you and your family 
stand in the gap !! You'll are going through a fight , but the battle has already been 
WON !!!!


----------



## MR.YAWN

It Has Been So Long Since I Have Kneeled And Lifted My Voice In Prayer I Hope
The Good Lord Will Be Curious And Listen For What I Beg. 
My Prayers Will Be Heartfelt And Strong.

Good Life To Your Wife And The Rest Of Your Family.


----------



## Fishman

GnR, I had a tumor, on my left kidney, the size of my kidney last year. Oct 28 they took out both. 21 inch incision. I had so many people praying for me it is still simply amazing. I went back to work in 7 weeks and have done great.

It is a trying time for family. I think those around suffers most. When I asked the Lord to take away all fear, and the mental anguish... I received peace. This is a trial that some of us (and family) go through to test our faith AND bring us closer to the Lord. TRUST Him and he will guide you through this. Trust Him and serve him.

There is much wisdom spoken in previous post. Understand the power of prayer works miracles. 

We will be praying for Gods wisdom for the doctors and for his will to be done. May the peace of God be with you all.


----------



## ComeFrom?

Dear God;

Don't take this woman from this man's life. I wish I had a woman who I could love and massage her feet for the love that she could give me. Knock down this confusion so that they may continue, through love, be together for a long time. In Jesus Christ name, I pray, amen. CF?


----------



## tinman

I am so sorry to hear of your wife's illness. I too have cancer, and the doctors gave me 6 months last July. All the 2Coolers sent prayers for me, and I am still here. I had it in my Lymph glands, lungs, liver, kidney, on my backbone, and my hip bone. I had a full body scan last week and it is not active right now, thank God, and 24 bags of chemo and all the prayers that my friends sent for me. Doctors still say that I can't beat it, but it is going to have to drag me off kicking and screaming. I can tell you and your wife that attitude means everything, so don't lose hope. Maybe we both can beat this stuff. My prayers are sent for her and your 2 girls, and for you as well. You must be strong for her now. I know the news is devestating, but you have got to be the strong one. God bless you all.


----------



## WAF150

*Prayers*

Prayers sent also.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Tinman,

Thank you so much for the update on your condition. I praise God for your healing!


----------



## jpcstock2

Prayers sent. Brother believe in the power of prayer. It can lift you thru a time of need knowing that others do care. I to asked for prayer not long ago and the response has been a blessing from people I don't even know. I too will be praying this next week for you wife,you, and your family. DON"T LOSE THE FAITH. GOD WILL BE WILL AND ALWAYS WILL BE THERE!


----------



## Freshwaterman

Sorry I have waited so long to give an update. 

My wife is currently doing well. She started chemotherapy a week ago. The 3rd through 5th day she was very sick. But is feeling a little better now. Of course she will have to continue going through these cycles. 

The tests revealed that the cancer had in-fact spread to her liver. And there is concern that it may be in her lungs as well. The spots that showed in her lungs are to small to biopsy. So the only way we will know is to preform the scans again 6 weeks from now and hope they show no signs of change while hoping all known cancer cells shrink. If the spots in the lungs shrink as well, this means they are also cancerous.

I want to thank everyone for their prayers.

Rodney & Joy


----------



## bambinosan

*Rodney & Joy*

Dodie Osteen, Lakewood's Joel Osteen's mother was given just a few weeks to live with liver cancer a few years ago and the prayers of the children of God reached heaven and she was healed from the infliction. I will pass on your names, Rodney & Joy for the church to pray for you and your wife. Maybe you would think of going to Lakewood and having Dodie pray with you too. God bless you and Joy.

*Job 38:7*
When the morning stars sang together, and all the sons of God shouted for *joy*?


----------



## bambinosan

I had second thoughts when I went to the site to fill out the request. Rodney, maybe you would like to fill out the form for prayer for you can give Lakewood more information if you like. Go to this link if you wish.

http://www.lakewood.cc/site/Survey?SURVEY_ID=1160&ACTION_REQUIRED=URI_ACTION_USER_REQUESTS


----------



## Just Wad'n

Prayer, Prayer, Prayer....good doctors, good friends and family and a huge drive that comes from within are the cornerstones to beating this! It can and will be done! God is with you and your wife.

I will pray for ya'll and for healing.


----------



## mangomania

*Hear our prayers Lord.*

Lord you said that where two or more gather in your name, You would be there. We claim those Words of comfort that you gave us in this time of need. Bless them and may Your Holy Spirit manifest in the hands of the Doctors that are treating this bad disease. In Jesus' name we pray. Amen


----------



## Brack328

My wife and I will definitely be prayering for ya'll. Just remember to keep total faith in the Lord and He will provide a way. May God hold your wife in His loving hands and heal her body of this illness. Remeber that while her sickness is physical, *the battle is* *spiritual!* Stay strong brother and find comfort in His mercy!


----------



## Freshwaterman

I haven't been on 2cool in months. But I come here today asking for your thoughts and prayers. So that the LORD may give me and my children the strength, understanding and guidance we need to lead lives that would make Joy proud.

http://www.legacy.com/Link.asp?I=LS000087401858X


----------



## nautic2200

Words cannot express my sorrow for you. I came here to offer prayers for your loving wife and I see your post. My prayers are not for Joy now for she is HOME. I pray for you and your children so that you may all be together again in the Kingdom Of Heaven. I am truly sorry for you loss. Gods strength my brother in Christ!


----------



## Just Wad'n

My sincere sympathy is with you and your children. I am very sorry to hear of your loss. Hold tight to your faith and God will lead you.

God Bless,
Darla


----------



## Freshwaterman

Prayers from my family to yours,Steve.


----------



## activescrape

Wow, that is so sad. Something tells me you will make her very proud, and that one day you will all be reunited.

Heavenly Father, here is your son asking for strength from the giver of strength. Your word says that you wish to give us good gifts. We ask that you show your love and mercy and give supernatural strength and peace to GunNrod and his children as they live to honor their wife and mother. Touch them deep in their spirit with yours so that they know without a shadow of a doubt that she is at peace, comfortable and awaiting their glorious reunion. In Jesus name, Amen


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Very sorry Rodney. My heart goes out to you, your kids and family. Be glad you had the time you did with your beautiful wife and live your life as she would have wanted. Once again... very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Aggiedan

*Prayers sent*

prayers sent for you and your wife and daughters Gunrod


----------



## bill

Very sorry to hear, Prayers sent


----------



## Bay Gal

My sincerest, heartfelt condolences go out to you and your daughters. So sorry for your loss. May God give you peace and comfort in your time of need. You will be in my prayers.

{{hugs}} from a cyber friend...


----------



## LIONESS-270

So Very Sorry...Prayers Sent.


----------



## pelican

My deepest condolences for the loss of your wife. I can't imagine the sorrow. May God give you strength. My prayers are with you and your daughters.


----------



## Bellyup

So sorry to hear this. Prayers sent.


----------



## grayfish

Prayers sent.


----------



## WishICouldFISH

Sorry to hear of the passing of your wife. Prayers sent for your family during this time.


----------



## texacajun

So very sorry for your loss. My prayers are being sent for strength and healing for you and your family. Deepest regards.



Mike


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N

Sorry for your loss and will be praying for you and your family. - Craig


----------



## MrG

I can only imagine what you're going through. Prayers sent for you and your children.


----------



## hutchgonefishing

god bless you and her prayers sent


----------



## Blue Water Ho

Rod, Bro, Im so sorry for you and your Daughters loss. Lord be with you all. God speed.........


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

I am so sorry for the loss of Joy. I hurt with you. May God hold you and the girls close and give you His peace. - Mrs. B


----------



## WhiteH20_Princess

prayers for you and your family, i'm so sorry to hear about your wife. bless you all.


----------



## Trouthunter

You have my deepest condolences.

TH


----------



## Freshwaterman

Gunrod & family, I feel your pain and do not have the words to express how sorry I feel. We will keep you in our thoughts and preayers as you endure these difficult days and move on into the future,

With heartfelt sympathy,
steve_m & family


----------



## Firehap

GUNnROD said:


> I haven't been on 2cool in months. But I come here today asking for your thoughts and prayers. So that the LORD may give me and my children the strength, understanding and guidance we need to lead lives that would make Joy proud.
> 
> http://www.legacy.com/Link.asp?I=LS000087401858X


I've been thinking and praying all the way my brother. You've never drifted far from my thoughts.... I'm really sorry to hear this and if you need an ear anytime, I will be here. Your friend Firehap aka WT427


----------



## wiley199

Please God help in there time of need


----------



## Tippet

*Prayer*

We will pray for healing and comfort for you, your wife and the family! 
Prayer do work. "keep the faith"
GOD BLESS


----------



## mastercylinder60

i extend my sincerest condolences to you, your girls, and all of your families, gunnrod.

mc


----------



## Texas T

Prayers sent for all of your family.


----------



## SP

Prayers sent


----------



## haparks

be strong bro i know its hard--u guys fight together--ull be ok--love is the strongest meds there are--know im pullin for ya


----------



## Freshwaterman

I want to thank you all for your kind words and prayers. My girls are coping with the loss of their mother as well as can be expected. And I believe it's because the LORD is with us.


----------



## Seahuntress

Your family are in mine, before I go to sleep.


----------



## fender bender

Condolences to you and your family ,prayers sent.


----------



## allicat

My heart just aches for you and your girls. It has been 10 years now that I lost my husband of 20 years. We too had 2 daughters. If you ever need anything, or just want to talk....I am here. Also, If your daughters ever need someone to talk to that has gone through what they are going through, I know my daughters would be more than happy to be there for them. Stacy and Tammy are now 27 and 23. 

Many many prayers for you all!
Trudy


----------



## rippin lips

Rodney my apologies I have not seen this until now .Your familly is in our prayers.If you need anything call me or email .I am trully sorry for your loss.


----------



## RP459

Prayers sent for your wife and you.


----------



## SNAG

Prayers sent. My Mom went through this a few years back with the same test results. She is fully recovered, alive and well. Life is 10% what happens to us and 90% how we handle it. May GOD bless you and your family.


----------



## FishingFrank

Prayer Sent


----------



## Freshwaterman

More prayers a comin!!!!


----------



## Livininlogs

My Prayers are with you Gun. My Mom went through this and I was right there with her and Dad. Live this day by day and enjoy God has his plans I there for you and my prayers will be there also


----------



## Captfry

Our prayers are with your wife, you, and your two daughters. May God be with you and your family during this time of need.


----------



## Belinda

I am so sorry for your loss. Sending my prayers...


----------



## troutless

May the lord comfort you and the girls, and give yall his peace. my prayers will continue for you and the girls


----------



## Belt Sanders

Prayer coming ya'lls way


----------



## Mrschasintail

I wish there were words to say that would help. It is so hard. I know. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## ComeFrom?

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your girls. I'm very sorry for your loss. CF?


----------



## Freshwaterman

A month has come and gone since my wife passed. It still doesn't seem real. But, as the thoughts come and go through my mind of what was and what's to come. I know that it's GOD and the thoughts and prayers sent by others and that has allowed us to go on in some normal fashion. And I want to thank you all for that.


----------



## anchor-boy

prayer sent


----------



## gonzales

prayers are on the way!!


----------



## hilldo

I don't know your wife's name but I know God does so I'll just pray to him that he gives your wife the healing touch of Christ. Amen.


----------

